# Myferrylink are now doing left handed croissants



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just had an e mail from myferrylink about an exciting new offer,I would have booked straight away but I am right handed which will make it difficult.
Any left handed members who would like to take advantage of this brilliant offer pm me for the code to get it at a bargain price.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not much time left, Steve:wink2:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks just stupid they'll be selling left handed crepes next and if they do I'll never go to France again.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> Just had an e mail from myferrylink about an exciting new offer,I would have booked straight away but I am right handed which will make it difficult.
> Any left handed members who would like to take advantage of this brilliant offer pm me for the code to get it at a bargain price.


The offer ran out at noon - now no longer available! :wink2:

Colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I really don't believe that no one has noticed the date. Well it has gone midday so it should be ended now.

cabby

oh dear beaten to it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

got their email this morning, brightened up my day.
sad or what lol
Sue


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are they still in business??????????


Thought their appeal had run out


tony:smile2:


----------

